#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Reative Arthritis - Heilung? >

## Mia28

Hallo!
Hat jemand von Ihnen/Euch Erfahrung mit reaktiver Arthritis und kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Vor neun Monaten wurde bei mir eine solche festgestellt, ich hatte damals heftige Kniebeschwerden, die mich zu einer mehrmonatigen Laufpause zwangen. Zwischen Januar und Mai bin ich dann wieder mit relativ beschwerdefrei und mehrmals wöchentlich gelaufen. Vor sechs Wochen begannen dann starke Beschwerden erst in einem, dann in beiden Sprunggelenken, die anhalten - wieder die Arthritis. 
Meine Frage betrifft Erfahrungen mit dieser Form der Arthritis: Ist eine Heilung möglich - auch noch nach vielen Monaten/Jahren? Der Verzicht auf den Sport ist für mich am schwierigsten, da Sport sehr zu meinem Leben gehört. Wer hat damit Erfahrungen?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand dazu schreiben kann - auch wenn es sicher Schlimmeres gibt, bin ich im Moment doch ziemlich verzweifelt.
Viele Grüße!

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mia,
erstmal herzlich willkommen im forum.
hab deinen beitrag mal direkt hier rein verschoben. 
reaktive arthritis..reaktiv auf was? was war der auslöser dafür? und warst du beim rheumatologen oder bei der hausärztin?

----------


## Mia28

Hallo Lucy,
ich hatte wahrscheinlich eine Infektion, die ich allerdings gar nicht bemerkt hatte, es wurden beim Bluttest, als ich bereits die Gelenkbeschwerden hatte, Antikörper nachgewiesen. Und ich war beim Internisten und danach beim Orthopäden und Sportmediziner, die die Diagnose gestellt haben...

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh..also eine abklärung ob eine rheumatische erkrankung vorliegt ist relativ schwierig, dazu gehören ja nicht nur ein einmaliges blutbild.. 
also ich würde das mal von nem rheumatologen abklären lassen..

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Lucy,
> ich hatte wahrscheinlich eine Infektion, die ich allerdings gar nicht bemerkt hatte, es wurden beim Bluttest, als ich bereits die Gelenkbeschwerden hatte, Antikörper nachgewiesen. Und ich war beim Internisten und danach beim Orthopäden und Sportmediziner, die die Diagnose gestellt haben...

 Hallo Mia,  
was für Antikörper wurden in Deinem Blut gefunden? (Was hattest Du für eine Infektion?) 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Mia28

Hallo Andrea,
es ging im Gespräch damals um Chlamydien (Erreger), also dann waren es wohl die entsprechenden Antikörper. Allerdings weiß ich bis heute nicht, wo die Infektion hergekommen sein und wann genau ich diese gehabt haben soll, möglicherweise einige Woche vor den ersten Entzündungen im Gelenkbereich. Die Erreger selbst waren jedenfalls nicht mehr nachweisbar.
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## Christiane

Bist du mal auf Borreliose getestet worden? Bzw bist du mal von einer Zecke gebissen worden?

----------


## Mia28

Hallo Christiane,
Borrelien wurden damals mitgetestet, negativ. Bezüglich Chlamydien war's positiv, was dann auch für die reaktive Arthritis sprach.
LG

----------


## lucy230279

also, 
es war mir neu dass es eine chlamydien-induzierte arthritis gibt..aber man lernt ja nie aus.
es gibt 2 verlaufsformen, im günstigen fall verschwindet das ganze wieder, im ungünstigeren fall kann sich daraus eine chronische arthritis entwickeln. 
hier findest du nähere infos.  http://www.rheuma-online.de/a-z/c/ch...arthritis.html 
auf jeden fall solltest du das ganze noch mal bei einem facharzt, also einem rheumatologen abklären lassen

----------


## Mia28

vielen Dank für die Info,
ich werde mal versuchen, einen Termin beim Rheumatologen zu bekommen, auch wenn's wahrscheinlich wieder Monate dauern wird, eh ich dran kommen kann...
danke und liebe grüße

----------


## lucy230279

na da drück ich dir die daumen, dass es keine monate dauert

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Mia, 
wurdest Du denn mit Antibiotika behandelt und wenn ja wie lange?
Wurde Dein Blut nochmal untersucht?
Was hat man gegen die Gelenkentzündung unternommen? 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------

